# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  các bác cho e hỏi  ở tphcm chỗ nào mua máy in cũ k

## hoang123

ông chú kêu bán giùm e hp laser cm2320fxi mfp . mà e k biết chỗ. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

